# Best Canister Filter?



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi i have a 46 gallon bow front. I haev a biowheel atm and im starting to hate it. Looking to buy a canister filter. What would you guys recommend that is easy to maintain and quiet? (tank is in my room)


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

If I was in your position, id go for Eheim 2213. Best canister filter imo.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> If I was in your position, id go for Eheim 2213. Best canister filter imo.


+1 get one from Sugerglidder on this forum he come up to TO all the time on Sundays.


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> If I was in your position, id go for Eheim 2213. Best canister filter imo.


Whats the reason you would go with this one? What about fluval 305? Im looking for a filter that is easy to maintain and obviously clean good.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

If you want to JUST use a canister, honestly I'd get a 2217. The output isn't massive on Eheim classics. A 2213 is enough for a 29 gal IMO, tops, in terms of flow rate. If you won't be using any other filters or powerheads you want a 2217.

Get a second spraybar and don't put the end cap on-- or poke a hole in the endcap. That'll give you plenty of flow diffusion.

A 2213 IMO is a poor choice because the media basket, which is entirely pointless given that it's a single compartment, reduces capacity and encourages bypass.

Fluval's canisters have never impressed me. They used to be good. The X03 series was great. X04's were plagued with leak problems. X05's aren't tremendously better.

For the price you can't beat the Eheim 2215 and 17. They come with superior media that you will never need to replace.

A 2217 retails for $190-200+tax but you can find them used for $100-120.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/fi...x5_fluval_304_and_some_hob_filter-275528.html
Here's an example. Sadly it's sold already. No doubt a search on Kijij, craigslist, and pricenetwork will find something.

Rena's XP filter line is really good too if you prefer the look of them-- but nobody will give you the quality of valves, seals, hose, motor, impeller, and included media at the pricepoint that Eheim will.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> For the price you can't beat the Eheim 2215 and 17. They come with superior media that you will never need to replace.


What he said...


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> If you want to JUST use a canister, honestly I'd get a 2217. The output isn't massive on Eheim classics. A 2213 is enough for a 29 gal IMO, tops, in terms of flow rate. If you won't be using any other filters or powerheads you want a 2217.
> 
> Get a second spraybar and don't put the end cap on-- or poke a hole in the endcap. That'll give you plenty of flow diffusion.
> 
> ...


I do have a powerhead kicking around from my old setup that i can use. Should i go with a 2215 if i decide to use a powerhead? What else would i need if i switch to a canister? air bubbler?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Viperi said:


> I do have a powerhead kicking around from my old setup that i can use. Should i go with a 2215 if i decide to use a powerhead? What else would i need if i switch to a canister? air bubbler?


You don't need anything else.

I'd honestly just get a 2217 and that's it. It makes sense to have all your flow going through something. The price difference between a used 2217 and 15 is something like $10-20. The media capacity and flow rate of the 2217 are about 40% higher.

I ran a 2215 on a 55 gallon, but I was also running 2 Aquaclear 70s. And a powerhead for super extra added surface agitation. That was for large malawi cichlids that could handle that much flow.
If I'd had a 2217 I probably would have eliminated one of the aquaclears.


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> You don't need anything else.
> 
> I'd honestly just get a 2217 and that's it. It makes sense to have all your flow going through something. The price difference between a used 2217 and 15 is something like $10-20. The media capacity and flow rate of the 2217 are about 40% higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Any recommended places to go buy one?  If i do decide to use my powerhead with the 2217, would it be too much? ( have cichlids)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Viperi said:


> Thanks for the advice. Any recommended places to go buy one?  If i do decide to use my powerhead with the 2217, would it be too much? ( have cichlids)


Its probably unnecessary. What fish do you have?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

What kind of cichlids? I have a C360, an XP3 (canisters) and a koralia 1 powerhead on a 90g stocked with African cichlids ( mbuna)


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Its probably unnecessary. What fish do you have?


bought some cichlids from pj pets. Was labeled "assorted haha" . Nothing special


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Viperi said:


> Thanks for the advice. Any recommended places to go buy one?  If i do decide to use my powerhead with the 2217, would it be too much? ( have cichlids)


Don't go to any LFS for a 2217. Way overpriced.

If you want a new one, John would be your best option. He comes once a month usually but you just missed him because he came down this past Sunday. So if you're willing to wait a month then that would work.

Another option that was once recommended to me before is a guy called PNDude on pricenetwork.

Otherwise, if you're looking for a cheaper used 2217, just keep looking around everything like kijiji, craigslist, pricenetwork, and of course, here  . 
FYI, used 2217's that are under $150 get sold quick.


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Don't go to any LFS for a 2217. Way overpriced.
> 
> If you want a new one, John would be your best option. He comes once a month usually but you just missed him because he came down this past Sunday. So if you're willing to wait a month then that would work.
> 
> ...


whos john? i ca wait a month or 2  im not really into the idea of used filters


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Viperi said:


> whos john? i ca wait a month or 2  im not really into the idea of used filters


Oh my bad, he's quite well known around here I forget sometimes .
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13765
He's sugarglidder.

Send him a message if you're gonna buy from him so he knows to make sure to have one put aside for you when he comes down.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Viperi said:


> bought some cichlids from pj pets. Was labeled "assorted haha" . Nothing special


Special enough that you're looking to drop over $100 on a new filter! 

I'd hazard they're mbuna... A 2217 would be nice. A powerhead isn't necessary, but your fish won't be upset if you do slap one in there...

Or go with a Rena XP3... (my personal fav)


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

usually 'assorted' yellow labs, red zebras, johanni, demasoni sometimes, cobalt blues. That's what you usually get. 

Don't worry about buying a used Eheim. If all the seals are in good condition and there's no visible wear there's no problem with it. A lot of that stuff lasts a really long time. Even the cheap-o Aquaclear motor, humble and unchanged for so long, at least on the outside, lasts years and years, seal and all.


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> usually 'assorted' yellow labs, red zebras, johanni, demasoni sometimes, cobalt blues. That's what you usually get.
> 
> Don't worry about buying a used Eheim. If all the seals are in good condition and there's no visible wear there's no problem with it. A lot of that stuff lasts a really long time. Even the cheap-o Aquaclear motor, humble and unchanged for so long, at least on the outside, lasts years and years, seal and all.


alright thanks. Im jsut curious about other options say Eheim 2026 vs the 2217? My budget is nyhting below 250 ish.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Viperi said:


> alright thanks. Im jsut curious about other options say Eheim 2026 vs the 2217? My budget is nyhting below 250 ish.


The PRO II adds individual media baskets, so you don't have to dump all your top media into a bucket to access the bottom media. It has a button you can push to prime it. I think that's a useless feature but it's there. The valves are somewhat easier to deal with and there's only one connection instead of two and they're more intelligently located. It eliminates the somewhat fragile "U" pipe that feeds into the bottom of the 221X series.

So overall its somewhat more user friendly. However- since it uses baskets there's going to be slight bypass. The classic series doesn't have this. It's the reason I don't like the 2213.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

John's fish food site

Filter $185 I believe tax is included and media as well


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> John's fish food site
> 
> Filter $185 I believe tax is included and media as well


Media and quick disconnect valves are included with every Eheim classic filter since about 2005 (Ehfisubstrat PRO, Ehfimech, 2x coarse blue pad 1x white pad 1x carbon pad)


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Thumbs up to John. Good prices, nice and knowledgeable person.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Eheim classic all the way. I have not heard of a story yet when a classic flooded someone's floor. Obviously my opinion is not only dependent on this but they are also VERY quiet. I run classic's on all my tanks and could only swear by them. If you want more flow, I would go with a fluval


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> Eheim classic all the way. I have not heard of a story yet when a classic flooded someone's floor. Obviously my opinion is not only dependent on this but they are also VERY quiet. I run classic's on all my tanks and could only swear by them. If you want more flow, I would go with a fluval


Eheim filters are designed to be bio filters. That's it. As such, the flow rate is designed to expose the media to X contact time at X water speed over the media. Too high or too low a flow rate is not beneficial to biofiltration. Better off getting a 300GPH Eheim and a 125GPH powerhead than a 425 GPH fluval at the same canister volume.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

FYI I've had Eheim and Fluval. Both are very quiet. The Fluval canister is easier to clean but the Eheim hoses are easier to clean. Cleaning time is about the same with each, and cleaning frequency -- to increase slowed water flow -- is the same (every 3-4 months with my herbivorous fish).

Fluvals lasted about 5 years each. I went through 3. I'm on year 2 of the Eheim now -- no problems.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 45G with african cichlids filtered by the 2213 eheim classic (that i've had for 3 years now - no problems whatsoever) and the biggest biowheel (i think the 350 marineland, the one with 2 biowheels and 2 cartridges). 
Like everyone else here, I agree eheim has a reduced flow, but awesome for biological filtration (that's why I took out the first layer of tubes because they weren't doing anything really and just add more bio-media or a bag of chemi-pure (awesome carbon). 
In my case, the biowheel does all mechanical filtration, since it has a more powerful flow. Though i find their cartridges have to be replaced every 2 weeks, so it gets too expensive in the long run. that's why i kept the plastic piece and now i just wrap some filter floss around it, then wrap a bit of cotton string to keep it in place and it works really good.
my suggestion is to use 2 smaller-medium filters over just one more powerful filter. 
great place to buy new eheim classics is the petsandponds.com website, located in Ontario (if you buy over 200$ shipping is free
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/index.html


----------

